# Too wet and too dry?



## BellsBird (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

Well, I've already got Dotty's tank/cage thingy up and running, and ready for Her majesty's arrival :lol: I'll describe it quickly so you can point out any obvious flaws that a blonde might not have spotted  Like walls....

It's a basic little container with an awesomely awesome backdrop stuck on with cellotape by your truly (coloured paper--i couldnt resist!) and it's got paper towel stuck on the cieling and a paper towel on the floor, and it has a pipe cleaner it a half-rectangle from the roof for her to molt on.

Anyway, whenever i walk past it i give it a quick spray--you know? so keep it moist it stays moist. But I've noticed (i began just patting the walls and floor to check how wet/dry the paper towel and walls are) how bone dry it gets! Espceially in the morning and late afternoon. Anyhow, I'm a bit worried since I'm back to school soon, so i won't be there all day, and her contianer will almost certainly be totally dry when i get back. And if she shows signs of molting, I'm gunna wanna keep it as wet as possible.

So...If anyone has any ideas on how to keep it moist for longer, I'm open to all suggestions!!

Oh, and It wouldn't hurt Dotty if i sprayed her a bit (accidenatlly) while i was spraying the whole tank? Because i know not to spray mantids directly, but her tank is a bit too small to miss hitting her! and if it's too much of a problem then'll ill just take her out quickly when i spray and then put her back in.

Thanks!

--Robyn


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 15, 2010)

Robyn said:


> Oh, and It wouldn't hurt Dotty if i sprayed her a bit (accidenatlly) while i was spraying the whole tank? Because i know not to spray mantids directly, but her tank is a bit too small to miss hitting her! and if it's too much of a problem then'll ill just take her out quickly when i spray and then put her back in. Thanks!
> 
> --Robyn


I specifically spray their substrate, and than the mantis itself when I mist.... no problemo. Your overthinking it  

btw what species?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

I too spray the mantids directly, so they can get a drink. I also spray the enclosure/substrate. But you want it to dry out completely between mistings and don't want it damp constantly or you may end up with a mold problem. It doesn't have to be that humid or damp all of the time.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2010)

Mist once a day. It will get dry between mistings but that is fine. I would like to see a pic of the enclosure if possible. Seems half the stuff you added isn't needed. You can get the mantis wet if you want. They get wet when it rains right? I just mist the substrate and the sides a little. If the top is screen or mesh you don't need anything else for molting as they will hang from the lid.


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 15, 2010)

Aaaaah, looks like I am overthinking it a bit :lol: But...What's this misting? I knew you werre meant to mist mantis containers, but i assumed it was simply equivelant to a lighter spraying. Oh, and I tried adding a few pictures, but the computer keeps telling me they're too big &lt;_&lt; I'll fiddle around with it bit more.


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 15, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I specifically spray their substrate, and than the mantis itself when I mist.... no problemo. You're overthinking it  btw what species?


She's an Orthodera


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

Robyn said:


> Aaaaah, looks like I am overthinking it a bit :lol: But...What's this misting? I knew you werre meant to mist mantis containers, but i assumed it was simply equivelant to a lighter spraying. Oh, and I tried adding a few pictures, but the computer keeps telling me they're too big &lt;_&lt; I'll fiddle around with it bit more.


A light spraying is in order, like just a couple of spritzes from a squirt bottle... if you're keeping them in a plastic or glass enclosure with the top ventilated. I always just try to get some on the mantid's face and/or upper body at least, so they can lick it off for a drink. If you're keeping them in a net enclosure, with much more ventilation, more spraying is required.

About the pics... try Method #2 here.  Good luck with all!


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 15, 2010)

Nah, i think that the image button ^ there will only take it from the internet, and when i upload it from the computer it tells em the image is too big. I'veuploaded photots before...but then i spose they were the right sorta size. I'll try re adjusting the photo size. . .

Nah, it's a plastic cage with a lid thast has these...Long...line...slits..Ugh, i really do hate not being able to describe soemthing properly :angry: 

I'll try it tomorrow, because our downstairs computer has decided to develope a habit of freezing &lt;_&lt; but if you leave it a day it will work again. and the photos are on that one. I could try taking them with my phone and not my camara...that might work....


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like a Kritter Keeper. I have a bunch of those!

I was a bit nervous about spraying mantids directly as well. They don't like to be squirted directly, but a gentle mist - they LOVE it! To them it's the best thing since buttered toast!

The misting actually triggers a drinking response - the mantis knows water is near, naturally they check the surface they are on to see if they can drink from it. With Emerald, this was easily done by putting her on a drinking cup lid and spraying a little so that some gets her head wet - she would kneel down and drink!


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 16, 2010)

Kritter kee! That's what it was called! Thank god--they are so har to explain!

Oh, and how what do i mist with? Is there soem sort of special garden tool...Or is the blonde missing something again?

:lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

Robyn said:


> Kritter kee! That's what it was called! Thank god--they are so har to explain!Oh, and how what do i mist with? Is there soem sort of special garden tool...Or is the blonde missing something again?
> 
> :lol:


A spray bottle.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> A spray bottle.


You can buy empty new ones at Walmart, or any discount or garden store. Dollar stores have them too.


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh...OH, I'm sorry, I wonder sometimes if i read forums upsidedown  I might have to buy a spray bottle. I was going to use my little sisters spray bottle that comes with her Beedo set :lol: The onyl other spray bottle i could find were filled with bathroom cleaner :blink:


----------

